

Thoughts on 'RIA', Sproutcore, Silverlight, Flex - lepht
http://lukesh.wordpress.com/2010/01/02/thoughts-on-sproutcore-and-app-dev-in-general/

======
lepht
I realize by Hacker News/Reddit/[Internet news site] a blog posting from 9
months ago is pre-historic, but:

As someone who keeps an eye on RIA/RAD toolchains and frameworks I found this
to be an especially astute breakdown on the State of Things.

